# New tank and high Amonia! Help!



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello! I recently just set up a new tank a few weeks back. I tested the water today and it came back with high ammonia. I read that it's common with a new tank but I was wondering what I could do to help alleviate the high ammonia. I also added Seachem's Amonia alert in the tank to help keep track of Amonia readings. I've been doing regular water changes as well as dosing with Prime and Stability. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Prime will give you a false ammonia reading. I don't know why but it's a fact. How do your fish look? If they're not looking miserable you are fine. If not, change more water.


----------



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

I wasn't aware that Prime does that, thank you! I'll do another water change and use something other than Prime. Any recommendations on what should I use instead of Prime?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Prime is the best water treatment in my opinion. Ive never seen a false ammonia reading after using prime. Just because someone says something is a fact doesn't make it true. I need proof of that statement. Since your tank is newly set up it sounds like it is not completed the nitrogen cycle. This is why ammonia is present. Prime will make the ammonia safe for your fish by binding the molecules.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Prime is the best water treatment in my opinion. Ive never seen an ammonia reading after using prime. Just because someone says something is a fact doesn't make it true. I need proof of that statement. Since your tank is newly set up it sounds like it is not completed the nitrogen cycle. This is why ammonia is present. Prime will make the ammonia safe for your fish by binding the molecules.


Yes, Prime is a great product...I use 'Safe' the powdered form...

However, Prime will give false ammonia readings with test strips and liquid test kits like API...

from the Seachem forum....as you can see they admit it..then offer 'their' test kit to use....

http://http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=7357

""A: Prime works by removing chlorine from the water and then binds with ammonia until it can be consumed by your biological filtration (chloramine minus chlorine = ammonia). The bond is not reversible and ammonia is still available for your bacteria to consume. Prime will not halt your cycling process.
"I am going to assume that you were using a liquid based reagent test kit (Nessler based, silica).* Any type of reducing agent or ammonia binder (dechlorinators, etc) will give you a false positive. You can avoid this by using our Multitest Ammonia kit (not affected by reducing agents) or you can wait to test, Prime dissipates from your system within 24 hours."*

need more 'proof' ??....Google is your friend....


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Prime temporarily detoxifies the ammo but will still show on an API kit. 
It in itself doesn't remove it from the water, just renders it non-toxic for a time period.
If you have a positive reading after 24 hours, in a established tank, you may have a
a issue causing the ammonia to spike higher than the bio filter can consume.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It's not a false reading, there actually is ammonia. But if your water company doesn't add chloramines, then there shouldn't be any ammonia.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

There is some discussion about API's chart color being off too....because folks are seeing ammonia in established tanks when using Prime with water changes.

There are no chloramines in my water here, and I get a faint reading even a day later with the liquid Prime....

....don't forget that temperature and pH also affect ammonia and its toxicity.

The API kit measures total ammonia, that is, both NH3 and NH4. What you're seeing may in fact be NH4 (non-toxic). Plants and fertilisers can also affect the reading.


----------



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

I used the API's ammonia testing kit and it read high ammonia. I did a water change and after I still got a high ammonia reading. I have no plants in the tank, just fish. I put in Seachem's Ammonia Alert that goes inside the tank to help keep track of the ammonia. It's showing high ammonia. I am going to do a bigger water change today and hopefully that will help.


----------



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

chenowethpm said:


> It's not a false reading, there actually is ammonia. But if your water company doesn't add chloramines, then there shouldn't be any ammonia.


I live out in California, specifically the bay area/tri-Valley, and my water company does add chloramines to the water. Not to mention we are in the worst drought ever.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

Jenlouise said:


> I live out in California, specifically the bay area/tri-Valley, and my water company does add chloramines to the water. *Not to mention we are in the worst drought ever.*



....and that's the worse part too....when the water supplies get low they over treat it like crazy....same after heavy flooding rains...they're afraid of contamination.....

..it'll come around.....keep the patience...good luck.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just curious, how large is your tank?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Since you say you set this up only a few weeks ago, did you go through a fishless cycle or add fish right away? If there are fish in there, you have to maintain ammonia and nitrite readings of less than .25 while the tank cycles with fish. This usually means daily water changes and a longer period for the tank to cycle.

How large is the tank and what, if any, fish are stocked in there? What type of filtration are you running?


----------



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Just curious, how large is your tank?


30 gallon tank


----------



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

SueD said:


> Since you say you set this up only a few weeks ago, did you go through a fishless cycle or add fish right away? If there are fish in there, you have to maintain ammonia and nitrite readings of less than .25 while the tank cycles with fish. This usually means daily water changes and a longer period for the tank to cycle.
> 
> How large is the tank and what, if any, fish are stocked in there? What type of filtration are you running?


I have a 30 gallon with an Oranda goldfish and a Black Moor. I'm currently running an AquaClear 70 HOB filter.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tank is cycling so there is no magic fix to the ammonia issue. We ALL have had to deal with it. Do a daily 50% water change and you should start to see it come down if it didn't after the first water change.

Cut your feeding amount to 50% and no more than every other day. Eventually it will get under control providing you don't go out and buy more fish.


----------



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

jrman83 said:


> Your tank is cycling so there is no magic fix to the ammonia issue. We ALL have had to deal with it. Do a daily 50% water change and you should start to see it come down if it didn't after the first water change.
> 
> Cut your feeding amount to 50% and no more than every other day. Eventually it will get under control providing you don't go out and buy more fish.


The ammonia has gone way down, last I tested it yesterday it was reading 0.01 ppm. My tank is still indeed cycling due to my nitrite and nitrate still on the high side. I've also cut back on the feedings. Thank you, jrman83, for your advice! I appreciate it. :smile2:


----------

